# Does it matter that Allen Fly Reels are made in China?



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

My decision on my fishing purchases is not typically where something is made as much as product reviews and bang for my buck. I build my own rods, so that decision is pretty easy. Reels on the other hand get complicated, so I do a lot of research or forums and picking the brains of trusted sources. Being that Allen is a new company, 90+% of the information I got was from forums like this one. In all of that research I couldn't find a negative comment. That, with the company's warranty made my purchase a very low risk for me, and I'm glad I took it every time a fish puts that drag to the test.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Does it matter based on what?  Quality? Ecconomy? Spare parts availabilit?

I typically don't make purchases based upon where something is made excpt for China. I simply do not support that country.  But thats just me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm only showing as to why their products are inexpensive compared to other Company's prices who choose to manufacture here and are more expensive. 

Lots of products are manufactured in China, but not based on an original design. Where did this OEM get the 1st reel to copy?

Do you think their reels are Original?

This is just a discussion and not an attack.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

> Does it matter based on what?  Quality? Ecconomy? Spare parts availabilit?
> 
> I typically don't make purchases based upon where something is made excpt for China. I simply do not support that country.  But thats just me.


 I'm sure you support them in one way or another.cant really get away with that unfortunately :-/


----------



## Mooseknuckle (Oct 9, 2012)

I have no problem with any company off shoring the manufacture of their product. I make absolutely no effort to "buy American". There is more to it than johnny blue collar working the factory floor. If an american company wants to use cheap chinese labor to assemble their reels, they save money right? Now they can expand, add more engineers, machinists, marketing reps, open more retail outlets, distribution centers, delivery personnel, etc. More jobs! Cheaper goods for the consumer! Sorry johnny....back to school!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

They may well be a very nice reel. But I still question how long will they be around and how long will parts be available. Just go back and look at how many different reel models Cabelas marketed over the year that fell off the market.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

TimeFlies I agree with you 100%. I recently graduated UCF with Business and I don't know how many times the material said to outsource


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

> TimeFlies I agree with you 100%.  I recently graduated UCF with Business and I don't know how many times the material said to outsource



It's not just the "outsourcing", but these Reels are knock-offs from an American Manufacture. They are then sold back to U.S. companies with their name stamped.

Allen Fly Fishing is not the only one, but they are the most relevant.


----------



## DCardelli (Nov 10, 2012)

Does it make any difference to you if 90% of the garlic powder you get from Publix is grown in China ? Or your basil comes from Egypt, or your black pepper Vietnam.

If I recall, 25 years ago, the Japanese were the masters for copying technology and then making it better...

If you look at the Apple products today..it states, something like...designed in California, manufactured in China...

Unless there is a Patent that's being infringed upon, I don't think there are any issues with the Chinese, Japanese, Brazilians, etc. manufacturing products - have you looked at an OJ Carton lately - many times 100% from Brazil - or Apple Juice - yes, some cases 100% china (they have the most apples of any country in the world)...

For me, as an economist, you manufacture where there is a competitive advantage for the shareholders..and, as stated above it creates additional jobs in the US through a multiplier effect....

So, to answer the question...to me, No, it doesn't mater that Allen Fly Reels are made in China...or anywhere else in the world.

dc


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree with wana



> Unless there is a Patent that's being infringed upon


If you outsource to a not so friendly country you should expect your product to be stolen. They know that you do not have a patent on it let alone a world wide patent and they also know you do not have millions of dollars to stop them from stealing and reselling your coveted fly reel design.

Should have hired an American company to machine your product. Maybe in a few years they will learn this lesson.

So the dilema to me would be which one to buy? I would buy the Allen from a small, young American company.


----------

